# ITB'd 2.5?



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

back before i got my rabbit i was working on an itb 16v project that unfortunately never got completed. I have always loved the sound and power that is gained from running itb's and was wondering if anyone had considered doing this to the 2.5? I do understand it would be quite a bit different than on a 4cyl but i'm thinking on giving in a shot.
any feedback or ideas guys?
thanks,
mike


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (16vscooter)*

It used to be a topic discussed on here. The general opinion was that it would be pretty expensive and tricky to pull off due to the drive by wire throttle.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (dumbassmozart)*

I don't think the drive by wire would be the problem. You can get a pedal assembly, throttle cable, and brackets which isn't hard to install. I modified cables for a v8 fiero its not difficult at all. The only hard thing would be having the 5 ITBs play nice with each other. On the 4cylinders people use either bike carbs/throttle bodies because they were cheap and all the linkages were there. If you want to use 5 throttle bodies you would have to fabricate and extend all the other linkages and decide how many MM stacks you want as well. I think its definitely doable for a reasonable cost but would take a long time to fabricate. Unless you have done it before on a previous car.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_I don't think the drive by wire would be the problem. You can get a pedal assembly, throttle cable, and brackets which isn't hard to install. I modified cables for a v8 fiero its not difficult at all. The only hard thing would be having the 5 ITBs play nice with each other. On the 4cylinders people use either bike carbs/throttle bodies because they were cheap and all the linkages were there. If you want to use 5 throttle bodies you would have to fabricate and extend all the other linkages and decide how many MM stacks you want as well. I think its definitely doable for a reasonable cost but would take a long time to fabricate. Unless you have done it before on a previous car. 

Posting like a true novice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Without a DBW input how do you propose the vehicle start?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (Issam Abed)*

I bought a wrecked 07 Jetta to rebuild a while back.... it was hit in the front so hard the intake manifold was destroyed... only thing left was enough runner to house the injectors... It ran...lol at least enough to get on the trailer.... sounded mean..










































Custom ITB..


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (sharons03jetta)*

Of course I am a novice I am just someone who likes to build on stuff..
I am not an engineer, fabricater, machinist, or any of that. I am your shade tree mechanic who just likes to work on cars and bikes if you wanna get technical. 








To run the ITBs you would need a standalone fuel system I would think.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ITB'd 2.5? (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_
To run the ITBs you would need a standalone fuel system I would think. 


I think you're right about that.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

talk to audi4u about standalone on this engine


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Right stand alone is a given I was thinking msd squirt and spark. Also I've been thinking of trying to fab up a custom runner and just run 4 somewhat larger than "norm" throttles. But good input so far guys.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (16vscooter)*

the search is all jacked again, but I found the old thread through google
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...58854


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

I know for a fact that the 08-09 R1s have DBW and you can do damn near anything with a power commander its just that bikes don't have an MAF. If you can put a 5th throttle body on there I think that would solve some of the problem.


----------



## 16vscooter (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_the search is all jacked again, but I found the old thread through google
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...58854

yep i just read the whole thread and i will say that as far as the 2.5 and dbw goes yeah i'll admit that i do not know much but i spent alot of time playing with straight 4 cyl itb's and it will never! never!!!!!!!! take $2500 US to get a one off set up. Those people really do need to look into gsxr itb's and the like and learn how to adjust for a set up like that.
Now given that yes a gsxr is a 4cyl and the 2.5 is a 5 (obviously) if you were able to make or have a manifold made to make 4 go to 5 then there you go say $200 to $300 for the mani and it set up itself.
beyond that i am still trying to work it out. so give me time but i will, with any luck, have the first home grown itb'd system for the 2.5 motor.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (16vscooter)*

Very nice to hear very nice


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (16vscooter)*

What's the point of making a 4-Throttle body manifold fit on a 5 cylendar car? ITB's are meant to let each cylinder breathe individually and without manifold. You're better off building a custom intake Manifold with Velocity stacks, and throw a Gigantic DBW throttlebody sourced from a Touraeg or something.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_What's the point of making a 4-Throttle body manifold fit on a 5 cylendar car? ITB's are meant to let each cylinder breathe individually and without manifold. You're better off building a custom intake Manifold with Velocity stacks, and throw a Gigantic DBW throttlebody sourced from an *LS1* or something. 

Fixed it


----------

